# Soundkarte vs. Onboard



## firefox_83 (4. August 2010)

hallo

dies ist mein erster beitrag hier. 
(hoffe ich wird nicht gleich gesteinigt...)  

ich suche für meinen zukünftigen pc eine preiswerte und gute sound lösung.
hauptsächlich zum zocken...

momentan habe ich eine alte ca. 9 jährige 4.1 sound anlage von logitech, die meiner meinung ausgedient hat. soundkarte ist auch schon 5-6 jährig.

für das neue pc system hätte ich zwei lösungen:

A: neue soundkarte mit 5.1 pc lautsprechersystem (150-200 euro)

B: onbaord soundkarte mit günstige hifi 5.1 anlage, erschlossen via optical ausgang (preis 150-200 euro für hifi set)

nun was macht eurer meinung nach mehr sinn?

danke und gruss


----------



## Sash (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

willst du mehr musik hören oder zocken? bei zocken, soundblaster x-fi, bei musik reicht eine gute anlage.


----------



## firefox_83 (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

eigentlich nur zocken

z.b.
creative x-fi soundkarte + logitech X-530 (ca 100 euro) ?


----------



## Sash (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

ka wie teuer die boxen sind.. ne x-fi bekommst du ab ca 40-50€ bis ca 160€ oder so für die titanum. boxen.. ich hab noch ein altes 5.1 set von medion, kostete ca 30€ und läuft immer noch. wenn ich mehr geld ausgeben möchte würd ich mir wahrscheinlich ein set von teufel kaufen.


----------



## Sash (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Lautsprecher Teufel Concept E 100

"Platz 1 im Vergleichstest!"



Ring frei: Mit guten Boxen gibt`s beim Spielen ordentlich was auf die Ohren. Gerne auch von allen Seiten. 14 Lautsprecher-Sets von 40 bis 450 Euro im Test. Unter den 5.1-Systemen ohne Decoder behauptet sich das "Concept E 100" von Teufel mit deutlichem Abstand zur Konkurrenz. Die hohe Klangqualität gab den Ausschlag für Platz eins.

+ Beste Tonqualität unter den 5.1-Systemen
+ Sehr lange Garantiezeiten
+ Sehr ausführliches Handbuch

Testsieger! 


ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Karten - Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio

oder

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Karten - Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer

oder

ka gibt da viele..


----------



## firefox_83 (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

ok danke

ist also eine lösung mit der onboard soundkarte nicht zu empfehlen?

dachte allenfalls, dass via optical die soundqualität nicht extrem schlechter wird...


----------



## Sash (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

wenn du mehr spielen willst ist von den features her eine richtige soundkarte her besser, wie zb eax usw.. der x-fi chip entlastet zb die cpu stärker, auch wenn man das bei den heutigen cpu's wohl kaum merkt. ich hatte immer eine soundblaster..


----------



## Thunder206 (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*



> ist also eine lösung mit der onboard soundkarte nicht zu empfehlen?




wie? wollte mir jetzt die X-Fi Xtreme Audio besorgen. Spiele auch viel höre aber auch gerne mal Musik am PC. Also lieber mit Soundkarte oder ohne?`


----------



## Sash (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

kurz gesagt, wenn man die 50-100€ über hat auf jedenfall ne soundkarte. wenn man das geld nicht hat, gehts auch ohne.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*



Thunder206 schrieb:


> wie? wollte mir jetzt die X-Fi Xtreme Audio besorgen. Spiele auch viel höre aber auch gerne mal Musik am PC. Also lieber mit Soundkarte oder ohne?`



Spar dir das Geld die Xtreme Audio hat mit ner X-FI nix am hut auser den Namen, und die klangqualität ist auch nicht super berauschend. Da kannst auch beim Onboard bleiben.


----------



## Sash (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

na besser schon. nur ob es sich lohnt... ich finde schon.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Die karte ist ihr Geld nicht wert, und so viel besser ist die Klangqualität in der Tat nicht, im gegentest mit dem Onboardsound von nem Asus M2N hab ich kein großen klangunterschied bemerkt.


----------



## Sash (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

ja du, super.. dir würd ich auch nicht viel zutrauen, sorry.

ich hab ne x-fi extreme gamer fatality edition, war zwar teuer aber die ist gut.


----------



## Thunder206 (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

also macht es eigentlich keinen unterschied ob mit oder ohne.

Dann lieber das Geld nehmen und in ein gutes 5.1 system stecken. ?!!?


----------



## Gast12348 (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Was bist du für einer.....  

Ne Extreme Gamer ist im gegensatz zu ner Extreme Audio auch ne echte X-FI die bisl hochwertiger ist.


----------



## Sash (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

es macht einen unterschied. zb könnten bei einigen games bestimmte eax effekte fehlen bzw falsch abgemixt sein. und es hört sich besser an. nur die frage ist, ob es sich für einen lohnt. ich finde ja, dfence meint ne weil sein gehör vielleicht auf dem lvl von nem c64 commodore ist, ka.


----------



## Zerebo (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Eine extreme Audio hat den Chip von ner Audigy SE.Da kann man gleich bei Onboard bleiben und EAX ist kein Argument.EAX ist seit Jahren tot.
Ich würd lieber das Geld in eine Xonar investieren.Da bezahlt das ganze Zeug nicht mit das sowieso nichts bringt (Ram usw.).


----------



## Gast12348 (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Alter alter kannst du nerven  Mein gehör is bestimmt nich auf C64 niveau. 

EAX ist irrelevant für Windows 7 und Vista ( und er schrieb für seinen neuen PC da wird er sicher nicht XP drauf rödeln ) und für die meisten Games ist es eh unnötig da nicht vorhanden. 

Arg viel besser klingts nicht weil es sich bei der Xtreme Audio um eine abwandlung einer Audigy2SE bzw einer Soundblaster Live 24 handelt, diese karten sind schon etwas alt, und daher sag ich es lohnt sich nicht bei ner Extreme Audio weil die auch ihr geld nicht mehr wert ist.


----------



## Sash (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

eax ist bei weitem nicht tot. du verwechselst da was..


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Dann nenne doch mal ein Spiel was so in der letzten Zeit, so ab Bioshock 2, mit EAX-Unterstützung herauskam!


----------



## Sash (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

die effekte werden noch genutzt, nur da microsoft sich gedacht hatte ab vista es nicht mehr mit direct sound zu unterstützen, nur noch mit open al sieht mans halt nicht. wie dem auch sei, creative ist sowas wie der urvater der gamer soundkarten, und für jemanden der viel zockt gibts nix besseres. xonar usw würd ich nur empfehlen wenn ich musik oder filme schauen würde.. aber sowas mach ich übern pc nicht. dafür hab einen guten tv und ne gute anlage.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Ich hab auch nix gegen die X-FI gesagt, sondern nur das die Extreme Audio ihr geld nicht wert ist, weil es keine X-FI karte ist sondern noch den veralteten CA0106 Chip hat der mit der Audigy LE rausgekommen ist und auserdem kann sie nichtmal den lezten EAX Standart der rausgekommen ist. 
Und die ganzen Features welche die X-FI als Gamer Karte interessant machen unterstüzt sie nur Softwareseitig durch Emulation der CPU, wärend die echten X-FI karten das Hardwareseitig durch ihren DSP machen. ( nur so ganz nebenbei hab ich selbst ne X-FI Xtreme Music unter anderem )


----------



## Zerebo (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Dann nenn mit mal bitte ein paar aktuelle Spiele die EAX unterstützen, am besten EAX 4 und 5 weil 1-3 können auch die Xonar Karten.
Wenn ich mir die Liste von Crative anschaue sieht das ziemlich arm aus.
Die Xonar sind sehr gut für Spiele geeignet, den der Sound ist einfach super, das merkt man auch in Spielen.


----------



## firefox_83 (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

mmhhh... wie sieht es aus mit der titanium von creative?

eine audigy hätte ich im alten system noch drinn... he he

edit: meint ihr die asus xonar DX/XD?


----------



## Blutstoff (4. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*



Sash schrieb:


> eax ist bei weitem nicht tot. du verwechselst da was..


 
Das letzte Spiel, dass mit EAX-Unterstützung veröffentlicht wurde, ist knapp drei Jahre alt. Daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass EAX zukünftig keine Bedeutung mehr spielen wird.
Und bevor du defence und alle anderen mit unsachlichen Kommentaren nervst, solltest du dich vielleicht selbst erstmal informieren.

@firefox

Wenn du nicht auf eine SoKa verzichten möchtest, hol dir am besten eine Asus Xonar. Die D1/DX haben einen sehr guten Klag und sind mit ca. 50€ auch noch verhältnismäßig güstig. Zudem sind die Treiber schlank, übersichtlich und bereiten wenig Ärger. Die Treiber von Creativ dagegen machen gerne mal Stress. 
Zum Zocken sind die Xonar auch sehr gut geeignet, bilden einen hervorragenden Raumklang.


----------



## silent@hunter (6. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Ich würde dir zu ner Asus Xonar DX raten...
weil...
hatte die mal die X-530 Boxen, die beider erst von der Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer und dann von der Asus Xonar befeuert wurden...

EINDEUTIG:

Die Xonar ist nach wie vor die bessere Wahl gewesen und bleibt auch solange nix kaputt geht drin...

Hatte ja beide zum testen und kann nur sagen,in Spielen,Filmen und Musik macht sie wirklich einen beachtlichen Dienst.

KLARE EMPFEHLUNG !!!!!!!!!!


PS: die Aussage,dass EAX bei Creative Vorteil bringt is Blödsinn, weil zB Win7 nur noch Open AL hat und kein aktuelles Game mehr EAX vorweist, desweiteren ist es Blödsinn zu sagen,der X-Fi Chip bringt Vorteile in der CPU Entlastung, ist wahr, aber wer n Dual / Quad oder 6-Core hat, dann lacht der über ne Soundbrechnung. Also vor 6 Jahren war das noch n Vorteil heute bei 2/4/6 Kernern eher Nebensache....


----------



## Caspar (6. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Um auch noch mal meinen Senf dazu zu geben. Lass das mit der Soundkarte und kaufe dir ein Edifier S550! ^^ Die Soka kannst du später nachkaufen. Das Edifier System macht auch so genug Dampf.

Zur X-Fi... ich würds lassen. Dann lieber ne Asus Xonar, EAX 5.0 nützt nichts da es kaum Games dafür gibt.


----------



## Sash (6. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

dennoch ist man bei spielen mit ner x-fi besser bedient.. aber naja, egal.


----------



## Blutstoff (6. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*



Sash schrieb:


> dennoch ist man bei spielen mit ner x-fi besser bedient.. aber naja, egal.


 
Und weshalb? Bitte begründe deine Behauptung.


----------



## Sash (6. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

gab da mal test..


----------



## Blutstoff (6. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Aha, jetzt hast du mich überzeugt.


----------



## Two-Face (7. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Ich würd' mal sagen: Es kommt dauf an, welche Spiele. Die X-Fis wurden ursprünglich für Spiele konzipiert, nur sind die Vorteile heutzutage nicht mehr wirklich relevant.

In einen reinen Spiele-PC würde ich aber dennoch eine X-Fi bauen, da ich genug Spiele habe, die EAX 3.0 und aufwärts unterstützen und auf dieses Feature nicht verzichten möchte - da ist man mit der X-Fi auf der sicheren Seite. 
Muss aber jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, für Musik und Film sind sowieso richtige Anlagen besser geeignet als ein PC.


----------



## Sash (7. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

^^gut erklärt. aber der TE wollte mehr zocken, wenn ich es richtig las.


----------



## Killerspray (8. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Mal ne Frage was haltet ihr von ner ASUS Xonar HDAV 1.3 ((+/-)deluxe)?


----------



## firefox_83 (9. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

hallo zusammen

ok danke für die vielen tipps.

ja hauptsächlich ist die kiste da zum gamen. 

hardcore-zocker bin ich nicht, und mir reicht wenn der sound befridigend bis gut ist. bin zufrieden wenn keine störungen, verzerrungen (usw) auftretten und man in taktik shootern mitbekommt, von wo der gegner herballert.

hauptsächlich spiele ich rennsimulationen (gtr2, gtr evo), strategiegames (sobald ich eine neue kiste habe, wird starcraft zugelegt) und zwischendurch auch mal taktikshooter wie bf2 oder counter strike.
freundin spielt gerne sims3, vielleicht später auch anno 14XY irgend was, oder in zukunft asssasins creed 3... (sie zockt mittlerweile mehr als ich... )

zeit am pc verbringe ich nicht viel, vielleicht 3-4 stunden in der woche, jetzt gegen winter evtl auch mehr.

am weekend haben wir das bürozimmer umgestellt, die möglichkeiten eine 5.1 anlage aufzustellen sind leider aus möbelierungs- und platzgründen minimiert worden. als alternative käme allenfalls auch eine 2.1 anlage in frage, auch wenn leider das surround feeling darunter leiden würde.

wie schon erwähnt, preis maximal 100-150 euro mit LS. hatte im sinn eine creative karte zu kaufen mit den 5.1 LS von logitech. die xonar karte scheint aber auch nicht schlecht zu sein. wenn sich beide karten nicht gross voneinander unterscheiden, würde ich als neugier zu der xonar greifen.

ob 5.1 oder 2.1 anlage, die entscheidung liegt bei mir.

meine frage war auch noch, ob die onboard soka ebenfalls qualitativ hochwärtig ist und eine gute alternative zu den karten ist.

so langer text kurzer sinn 

danke und gruss


----------



## firefox_83 (9. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

noch eine kleine frage:

wenn man den sound via toslink zu einem ext decoder weiterleitet, ist das digitale signal aus einer onboard lösung nicht schlechter als bei einer soka, oder?

rein theoretisch wird doch das signal nur digitalisiert und weitergeleitet, oder irre ich mich?

danke und gruss


----------



## Two-Face (9. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Ein Schlüsselfaktor sollte die richtige Wahl eines 5.1 oder 2.1-Systems ein - erfahrungsgemäß ist eine Soundkarte gekoppelt an ein billiges 100€-Soundsystem, wie ein Ferrari, der von einem Esel gezogen werden muss.^^


----------



## firefox_83 (9. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

ok dann formuliere ich die frage mal anders:

wenn ich meine games mit einem guten klaren sound geniessen will, was empfiehlt ihr mich?

preisklasse midrange bis high-end, mit xonar DX soka. darf auch 2.1 / 2.0 stereo sein...
(preislich bitte nicht übertreiben...  )

edit: ich hatte mal 100-150 euro budgetiert... 

edit2: wunschvorstellung; soka xonar dx, LS creative gigaworks T40 II, (evtl noch Headseat steelseries siberia V2)


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*



firefox_83 schrieb:


> ok dann formuliere ich die frage mal anders:
> 
> wenn ich meine games mit einem guten klaren sound geniessen will, was empfiehlt ihr mich?
> 
> ...



Spielst du auch oder willst du auch Musik hoeren?

Wenn du "guten klaren" Sound haben willst dann wuerde ich dir einen gebrauchten Verstaerker und zwei Kompaktlautsprecher empfehlen. Ich wuerde auch den Onboard Sound "vorerst" weiter nutzen. Der klangliche Unterschied zwischen Onboard und Soundkarte ist bei Bruellwuerfel Sets sowieso eher gering.


----------



## firefox_83 (9. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*



thysol schrieb:


> Spielst du auch oder willst du auch Musik hoeren?



jep, hauptsächlich spielen...

ihr macht mich ja verrückt...! ich glaube ihr wollt mir einfach eine teure high-end anlage andrehen... 

so ihr müsst euch langsam entscheiden. mittlerweile habe ich alle mögliche varianten gehört und doch weiss ich nicht wie weiter...


----------



## Arkogei (9. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Würde sich eine Soundkarte bei einem Logitech Z 5500 lohnen?


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*



firefox_83 schrieb:


> jep, hauptsächlich spielen...
> 
> ihr macht mich ja verrückt...! ich glaube ihr wollt mir einfach eine teure high-end anlage andrehen...
> 
> so ihr müsst euch langsam entscheiden. mittlerweile habe ich alle mögliche varianten gehört und doch weiss ich nicht wie weiter...



Auch in Spielen hast du einen deutlich detaillierteren Klang mit Hi-Fi Boxen.

Ich wuerde dir zu den Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 ab 60 euro raten.

Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 Kompaktlautsprecher schwarz bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Dazu dann noch einen billig Verstaerker wie diesen hier:

X4-Tech A-1200 Verstrker silber bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Ein besserer gebrauchter Verstaerker von Ebay waere aber vorzuziehen.


----------



## firefox_83 (9. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

mit oder ohne soka?


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*



firefox_83 schrieb:


> mit oder ohne soka?



Also ich finde nicht dass eine Soundkarte bei deinem Budget zwingend notwendig ist. Du kannst aber spaeter eine Soundkarte nachruesten.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*



thysol schrieb:


> Dazu dann noch einen billig Verstaerker wie diesen hier:
> 
> X4-Tech A-1200 Verstrker silber bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals



Elektroschrott .....


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*



dfence schrieb:


> Elektroschrott .....



Da hast du recht aber was soll er denn mit dem Budget machen. Ich hab ja Ebay als Alternative genannt.

Uebrigens, mein Onkyo A-9155 wahr ja auch nicht der teuerste, ist der auch Elektroschrott?


----------



## Gast12348 (9. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*



thysol schrieb:


> Da hast du recht aber was soll er denn mit dem Budget machen. Ich hab ja Ebay als Alternative genannt.
> 
> Uebrigens, mein Onkyo A-9155 wahr ja auch nicht der teuerste, ist der auch Elektroschrott?


Würd ich jetz nicht sagen, bei dem sehen die Technischen daten auch gut aus, 0.08% Klirr bei 1Watt ( onkyo )  ist ne deutlich andere sprache als 0.5% Klirr bei 1Watt. Und auch der SNR ist beim Onkyo mit 100db wessentlich besser als bei dem A4Tech wo er grad mal 80 beträgt 
Und noch so paar kleinigkeiten die aufm Onkyo Datenblatt einfach besser aussehen als bei dem A4tech "ding"


----------



## firefox_83 (10. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

guten morgen

ok alles klar. ich sehe das ein, mit 150 euro kommt man nicht weit.

werde also mal die neue kiste vorerst ohne soka und neuen hifi / pc lautsprecher bestellen.
vorerst reicht demfall onboard sound und die alte 4.1 logitech anlage.

aufrüsten kann ich ja später ohne probleme. vielleicht finde ich später mal einen günstigen zweithand verstäker.

ich kann mir halt die unterschiede zwischen mit / ohne soka und gute / schlechte anlage nicht vorstellen, und vor allem nicht bei der preisklasse die ich mich bewegen will. muss halt mal intensiv die sound anlagen testen gehen und für meine bedürfnisse die richtige anlage aussuchen.

ich habe schon mal eine B&O Heimkino anlage probe gehört, und das war hammer scharf der sound, so etwas reins hatte ich bis dazumal nie gehört, aber auch der preis war jenseits von gut und böse.

trotzdem danke vielmal

was ich aber noch nicht verstanden habe, bei einer anlage bis 200 euro, lohnt sich jetzt die soka oder nicht? oder ab wann lohnt sich eine soka zuzulegen? (oder ist das auch reine empfindungs- wahrnemungsache???) 

entlastet die soka auch die cpu? wäre natürlich auch ein kaufargument, wobei mit dem aufpreis wiederum einen stärkeren cpu gekauft werden kann...

grüsse

edit: blöde frage... ich könnte allenfalls einen günstigen Sony STR-DE445 verstärker kaufen, hat aber einen TDH von 0.7%... wäre das auch was?


----------



## Zerebo (10. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*

Ich würd lieber das Geld sparen und keine Soundkarte kaufen.Bei den meisten günstigen Anlagen ist der Unterschied wohl eher minimal.
Bei  B&O bezahlt man vor allem für den Namen und das Design.
Man bekommt schon für deutlich weniger Geld besseren Klang.


----------



## Blutstoff (10. August 2010)

*AW: soundkarte vs onboard*



Zerebo schrieb:


> Ich würd lieber das Geld sparen und keine Soundkarte kaufen.Bei den meisten günstigen Anlagen ist der Unterschied wohl eher minimal.


 
Im Bereich von 150 € kann sich eine SoKa durchaus lohnen. Gerade in der Detailauflösung sind Onboardsounkarten eine Katastrophe. Wenn er dann noch einen gutes Headset oder Stereokopfhörer anschließt lohnt es sich erst recht.


----------



## SaftSpalte (2. Februar 2013)

hallo leute . der letzte beitrag hier war im jahre 2010 ^^

hat sich in den 2 jahren und 4 monaten sich verändert ?

leider bin ich auch gereizt evtl. eine soundkarte zu kaufen . nur kann man schlecht selber hören wie es ist wenn man kein test gerät hat .

Ich besitze folgene sachen :

Headset Creative Taktics 3D Wrath Wirrless (will ich verkaufen) Soundchip im Empfänger
Onboard 7.1 ALC Mit Logitech Z 623 THX  2.1 system 

Headset wird verkauft . Ein manko hat das headset .


Wie siehts aus ?  Onboard 7.1 von Realtek oder eine Soundkarte bis 100 euro ?????  Manche leute behaupten das eine 40 euro Soundkarte *der bringer* sei . Welten unterschiede !


So wirklich glaube ich das nicht .

Eure Meinung bitte !


----------

